
Twitter buys Tweetie - apike
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/04/twitter-for-iphone.html
======
apike
They don't mention Tweetie for Mac, but I imagine that will become free too.
Clearly the Mac client wasn't the focus of the acquisition, but it's also
great software in my opinion.

~~~
treblig
I deliberately have not paid for Tweetie for Mac. I love the Fusion Ads.
They're incredibly useful and beautiful.

~~~
alextgordon
You can re-enable ads in preferences if you buy tweetie and want them back.

------
gr366
I'm glad Loren will be joining the team and there will be a Twitter for iPad,
but what is the implication for all the 3rd party applications if Twitter has
official versions on these platforms?

~~~
tcdent
Is it really any different? Consumers will still buy the client that best fits
their needs.

------
jazzychad
Chirp is going to be ...interesting.

